# IUI cycles



## MW_x (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I’m new to the site and wondering if anyone can relate. I started undergoing IUI treatment at the end of March 2022 but my cycles have been cancelled each time. 
First round I was taking clomid alongside bemfola injections and my cycle was cancelled as I had too many follicles. 
I then started my second round at the end of April, taking injections only. 
My scan that cycle showed only one decent sized follicle at 13mm (was told they wouldn’t carry out insemination until the follicle reached at least 18mm). I was then given another bemfola injection to hopefully boost this further but not much luck so they had to cancel again. Another reason it couldn’t go ahead was because my uterus lining was too thin and I possibly missed ovulation.
I know IUI isn’t an option for everyone but anyone who has had success with it, did you find it took a while to get the right balance with follicle count, lining etc before your first insemination could even take place? I have unexplained infertility and have been trying for over 2 years. I was always going to give IUI ago before joining the IVF waiting list but it’s seeming so much easier said than done to even complete 1 cycle of IUI. Thanks for any advice in advance x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Honestly, I would not try again and go for IVF at this point. When we were considering IUI we looked at the success rates and they are so low, it's a lot of effort and stress for only a small chance that it'll even work. Especially seeing how you had too many follicles and a too thin lining - both of these would not have been a problem for IVF (many follicels would have been great, too thin lining they could have corrected in the days waiting for a transfer or if it didn't respond to medication done a freeze all). Good luck making your decision!


----------



## MW_x (8 mo ago)

Thanks so much for the message! @BEmama I knew going into IUI the success rate wasn’t the best but I thought I would give it a go considering I was unexplained. I’ve luckily been able to have insemination this month so now just on 2ww to see if successful! IVF will be the next step for me if needed at the end of this month I think. Like you said it’s a lot of effort and I’ve found the last few months so mentally draining with cancellations and setbacks.


----------



## NancyPants (Aug 26, 2016)

MW_x said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to the site and wondering if anyone can relate. I started undergoing IUI treatment at the end of March 2022 but my cycles have been cancelled each time.
> First round I was taking clomid alongside bemfola injections and my cycle was cancelled as I had too many follicles.
> I then started my second round at the end of April, taking injections only.
> My scan that cycle showed only one decent sized follicle at 13mm (was told they wouldn’t carry out insemination until the follicle reached at least 18mm). I was then given another bemfola injection to hopefully boost this further but not much luck so they had to cancel again. Another reason it couldn’t go ahead was because my uterus lining was too thin and I possibly missed ovulation.
> I know IUI isn’t an option for everyone but anyone who has had success with it, did you find it took a while to get the right balance with follicle count, lining etc before your first insemination could even take place? I have unexplained infertility and have been trying for over 2 years. I was always going to give IUI ago before joining the IVF waiting list but it’s seeming so much easier said than done to even complete 1 cycle of IUI. Thanks for any advice in advance x


My first round of IUI was fine. I got pregnant first attempt. Unfortunately that ended in an early miscarriage. The second attempt failed, but I got pregnant again with the third attempt and have a beautiful daughter from it.

We are now trying for our second child and the first two IUIs have failed though I blame the clinic as they have been abysmal and so expensive. Going to try AI with sperm donor now. (We are a lesbian couple)

Success rates are very low with IUI, and especially if it’s medicated it’s incredibly exhausting. I was so lucky with my daughter. Even with no fertility issues I still consider her a miracle. 

Good luck with whatever decision you make. x


----------

